# What is your age?



## codeman (Aug 28, 2014)

I was curious what the average age of people on this forum is. There is a poll attached (in case you're on the android app)


----------



## millwright01 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm 43. Usually the baby in my circle of friends.


----------



## codeman (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm 27.
(That's apparently too short for the forum to accept)


----------



## calvin (Aug 28, 2014)

32........


----------



## cimbaliw (Aug 28, 2014)

Chronologically I'm 52
My right knee is 86 
My attitude is 24

Now get a haircut, find a job and get off my lawn!


----------



## cdevrard (Aug 28, 2014)

44 today! As my dad used to say, "the older I get, the better I was........."


----------



## jpike01 (Aug 28, 2014)

51.....I am not that old, I have just survived that long and hopefully have the experience to last longer.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 28, 2014)

Im 50.9 so I rounded up to 51.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2014)

You did not have a category for "51 and _way the hell_ over" so I chose the last one. I am 72, but I have the mind and body of at 50 year old. (Bev says a 50 year old Chevy pick up that has been driven hard)


----------



## chris400 (Aug 28, 2014)

im 31 and love this hobby


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 28, 2014)

I will be turning the BIG 50 in the next month !! 

Kinda scary ??


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 29, 2014)

on Saturday I'll be celebrating my 25th anniversary of turning 29!


----------



## bkisel (Aug 29, 2014)

Let me just say that I wish I had started this hobby 52 years ago when, at that time in NY, you could legally drink alcohol at age 18.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 29, 2014)

I agree the pole should have other age brackets. I am curious to see home many folks are under 40 and in what brackets but there will be far more in the 60 and 70's age brackets. In a few years I'll also be out of these brackets.


----------



## richmke (Aug 29, 2014)

Wine making is a hobby for old people since kids will drink anything with alcohol in it, and can't wait for the wine to mature.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 29, 2014)

Just turned 52 on 8/1, but as I always say.....

It's not the years, it's the milage!


----------



## cooldood (Aug 29, 2014)

I am 51 but I have a theory

You are only as old as the women you feel.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2014)

45 here. But I've already fit in 90 years of living.


----------



## winointraining (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm 62 , like the saying goes "if I knew I was going to live this long, I'd have took better care of myself".


----------



## peaches9324 (Aug 29, 2014)

the big 50 and still get carded! Although I think it's from my petite figure not the crows feet


----------



## tonyt (Aug 29, 2014)

Codeman is only 27. When making the brackets he thought 51 was as old as folks need to be. Hahaha. Its all a matter of perspective as they say. Fun thread Codeman.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2014)

I am starting to feel old. Need a 51-60, 61-70…… LOL


----------



## GaDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> the big 50 and still get carded!



Maybe they think you look to old to drink lol


----------



## peaches9324 (Aug 29, 2014)

could be! when I was young I never got carded


GaDawg said:


> Maybe they think you look to old to drink lol


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 29, 2014)

If I wait a week or so to reply, I'll fall into the 51 and ancient catagory. Should I screw the poll by waiting, or quickly chime in with the younger crowd?


----------



## geek (Aug 29, 2014)

47 here.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 29, 2014)

47 here, started making wine in Oct 2009.


----------



## Chilled (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll have been in the last bracket for 20 years next month. 

Dave


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 29, 2014)

Turning 32 in a week or so  Started making wine just before I turned 30.


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 29, 2014)

43 here. Just seemed like a few years back I was in my 20's.


----------



## tmmii (Aug 29, 2014)

27. Someone said kids will drink anything with alcohol in it..... Have to get started somewhere. I think I was 16 or 17 and me and a buddy made stuff that tasted horrible and got us sick in his closet. Got into making it correctly when I was 24. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 29, 2014)

53 and feeling like 33


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 29, 2014)

well, I am 56 and will be the next number in about 2 months. I do think we need some more categories to indicate age, given that 60% of the respondents are in one category.

I do wish I had started making wine, when I was much younger. I always thought it was going to be very complicated, only to find out that it is fairly easy to make really tasty wine.


----------



## beano (Aug 29, 2014)

I turned a hot 56yo this month.


----------



## Thig (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, at 57 I am one of the oldest farts on here.


----------



## jkrug (Aug 29, 2014)

48 going on 25


----------



## knifemaker (Aug 29, 2014)

58 here, but 40 years ago I used to feel a lot of 18 year old's, so theoretically, if my brain is still thinking 18, that must be what I am.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 29, 2014)

I am 42.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 29, 2014)

70 kinda wish I was 40 again.


----------



## ColemanM (Aug 29, 2014)

40 here. Hoping to make a wine that will age til I'm 60! We'll at least see who aged more gracefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm too young to die and too old to take an arse whippin'. 55!


----------



## jensmith (Aug 30, 2014)

I am 38 and my 92 year old Grandmother can still out drink me!!! 

I also never got carded untill after I turned 30 and grew my first grey hairs. My younger brother has yet to be carded, and he has been buying beer seince high school. Bald men never look young 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## randomhero (Aug 30, 2014)

I am 26 now. Started making wine at 23.

The trick is to just make too much so you have enough to let age! Haha


----------



## Enologo (Aug 30, 2014)

Chronologically, I'm 61.
Mentally, I still feel like I'm 17.
Physically, sometimes I feel like a hundred.


----------



## Loren (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm 76, think the mind is still ok but the old body has a lot of miles on it.


----------



## roger80465 (Aug 30, 2014)

Assuming life begins at 40, I am 22.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Aug 30, 2014)

My grandmother told me on her 99th birthday, "Find an age you like and stick with it." Works for me.  I like to think I am celebrating the 22nd anniversary of my 29th birthday. (hey, this is cheaper than Lumosity. LOL)


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 30, 2014)

76--Never had more, needed less or felt better. Just planted 45 grape vines and 20 Elderberry plants and 20 blue berry plants and 20 blackberry plants this spring. Semper Fi


----------



## NoSnob (Aug 31, 2014)

Ernest, I did not know you are a marine. Just call this old corpsman doc. I'm also a native Tennesseean. I began making wine in my 60s and am now 73. 

NS


----------



## jojabri (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll be 34 at the end of this month. Only making wine about a year now


----------



## Sage (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's just say every year I have less friends "my age". I seemed to remember everything still being rocks before they crumbled to dirt.....


----------



## 3274mike (Sep 2, 2014)

40 years and 3 years making wine


----------



## Putterrr (Sep 2, 2014)

Just about to turn 53 in a few days. Next year, i will have been making wine/beer for half my life

cheers


----------



## Brigitte (Sep 2, 2014)

55 and about to start wine making any day. Have my WE kit sitting on ready.... so in wine making years I guess I'm still a fetus? is that how this works?


----------



## Duster (Sep 2, 2014)

I will be 37 next month. I have been making wine for 4 or 5 years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## Buehler91 (Sep 2, 2014)

45 and wishing I started this hobby at 30.
But my patience level at that age . Was nt what it is today


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Sep 2, 2014)

38 doing this for 3-4 years


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 3, 2014)

Not even 30 yet


----------



## plowboy (Sep 3, 2014)

^ same here. I clock in at 27. I figure by the time I'm retired I'll be a master wine maker. I have a feeling 30-40 years worth of experience should cover it lol


----------



## codeman (Sep 3, 2014)

There's a lot more people under 30 than I thought.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Sep 3, 2014)

56 in years. I'm told many times I look mid 40's, (sweet!) 28 in my head.


----------



## WineYooper (Sep 5, 2014)

Will be sixty on 9/11 and fermenting for a little over 4 years. Wish I had started my vines back then!


----------



## sdelli (Sep 5, 2014)

Not as clever with words as everyone.... 58


Sam


----------



## tucson (Sep 6, 2014)

64 years old


----------



## HillPeople (Sep 6, 2014)

WineYooper said:


> Will be sixty on 9/11 and fermenting for a little over 4 years. Wish I had started my vines back then!



Plenty of time Yooper. I'm 65, started my vines when I was 62. First harvest of our own grapes in a few weeks. You've got a jump on me!


----------



## garymc (Sep 7, 2014)

Probably could have had more categories over 50.


----------



## greyday (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm 38 and 3+ years into winemaking. This forum has been one of my most valued sources of info.

I'm at the stage where I'm looking at bonds and sourcing grapes from a friend's farm, and even considering getting a distiller's license and doing brandies (that ONLY if I go the retail route, it doesn't make sense to distill at all if it's for personal consumption, prohibitively expensive).


----------



## greyday (Sep 7, 2014)

WineYooper said:


> Will be sixty on 9/11 and fermenting for a little over 4 years. Wish I had started my vines back then!



I know this feeling! I mean, I'm still relatively young, but I wish I'd planted vines when I'd moved in 4 years ago, it's painful trimming away fruit in favor of developing the wood...


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 7, 2014)

Youth is the gift of birth, but proper aging is a work of art.

I'm 2 score plus 12 more


----------



## blueflint (Sep 7, 2014)

49 years old...

Planted 300 vines this year, more to come...

Grandpa made wine (and beer) from the 1920's thru the 1960's, guess I take after him!


----------



## jangel (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm 41. I started about 3 years ago. I got into this because of celiac. Making my own is much cheaper than buying GF. Still looking for the cider recipe that is comparable to store bought. This has turned into a fun hobby that i wish i would have started years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway (Sep 12, 2014)

jangel said:


> I'm 41. I started about 3 years ago. I got into this because of celiac. Making my own is much cheaper than buying GF. Still looking for the cider recipe that is comparable to store bought. This has turned into a fun hobby that i wish i would have started years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Cheers to another Celiac! I'm busy working with cider right now as well. I've got a great recipe from an old forum member if you're interested. PM me if you are!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 12, 2014)

59 in a few weeks and I think I have decided to stay at 59, NoSnob, my youngest was a doc, served with the Marines in Iraq. His heart will always be with his Marine Unit.


----------



## NC-beeman (Sep 12, 2014)

I am 54 and have been brewing for 3 years. It looks like the 50 and over group wins.


----------



## Gwand (Sep 12, 2014)

61 but feel much younger.


----------



## wpt-me (Sep 18, 2014)

I am 74 and just getting started lol !!

Bill


----------



## Maurice-Famille (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm feeling extremely young in this community, I am 18 years old and I'm making wines for over 3/4 years now.


----------



## novalou (Sep 18, 2014)

35 here, entering my 3rd wine making season.

As others have said, I wish I gotten into this years ago. I enjoy this much more than I thought I would!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## maurtis (Sep 18, 2014)

40, making wine for about 6 months and loving it. After a random discussion with a co-worker about making mead (and then making a few one gallon batches), I started getting the equipment together to do larger batches. But with the high cost of local raw honey, I migrated over to country fruit wines and DB. 

And a couple weeks ago brewed my first batch of beer. Definitely a radically different process than wine, but I enjoy them both.


----------



## Jstokerjr (Sep 18, 2014)

29 for a few more months. 
Cheers to 30!


----------



## Charlesthewino (Sep 18, 2014)

In my mind I'm 28, but my body says I'm 48. Why can't these 2 ever agree? 

In my second year of wine making and love the hobby. Somebody posted in a thread that most winemakers start this as a hobby that becomes an obsession. That's me exactly! Totally obsessed! I cannot believe I paid for bad wines for years and could have been making my own!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Matty_Kay (Sep 18, 2014)

I am 35, finally old enough to run for POTUS, lol.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 18, 2014)

53 ... interesting


----------



## sgift (Oct 2, 2014)

64 going on 46. Only as old as u think you r!


----------



## zimmer2 (Oct 2, 2014)

61 .....some days feel older............some days feel younger


----------



## RegarRenill (Oct 2, 2014)

33 going on 103, I mean 34...


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thirty Four


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 2, 2014)

Well in 3 days I will be the BIG 50 !!
We are having our bi-annual party on Saturday and if I make it thru that - Then 50 will be a bit easier


----------



## jojabri (Oct 4, 2014)

Just turned 34 on sept 30th.

So, Steve aka vacuumpumpman is a Libra... that explains a lot! Us Libras as a friendly lot.


----------



## sholomy (Oct 6, 2014)

hello, im 25, i started making wine-jobless and broke- from my parents basement 3 years ago. to finance he hobby i sold over the next two years the only assets i had, a small stock portfolio. cashed in $1000 worth of shares in fb and idt. sold fb for about 20 a share today its at 70 and sold idt for about 7 today its at 17. i bought a crusher, a press, 700lbs of grapes, and the rest is history. was it worth it? totally. i just bottled my first wines from 2 years ago and some from last year also, i work hard at a pretty decent job from 5 in the morning and im recently married. thats my story friends.


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm 39 and started making wine as a hobby about 6 years ago. kids came and life got busy again so its been "aging" Ive got 5 gallons of apple that has been bulk aging for the past two years. That is one of the things i like about this hobby its mostly when you have time.


----------



## Cannew (Oct 9, 2014)

73 and seriously considering switching from drill to Vacuum degassing. Lifting those carboys is a pain.


----------



## ColemanM (Oct 14, 2014)

Cannew said:


> 73 and seriously considering switching from drill to Vacuum degassing. Lifting those carboys is a pain.




Never a day of regret on that purchase for me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## MrsJones (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm 30 and am just starting on this wine making journey!


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 21, 2014)

24!!! And I just started about a month ago


----------



## richmke (Nov 22, 2014)

James, start a port now, and save it for your 50th Birthday.


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 22, 2014)

50 and fine and like my wine!
Just started in October, spend all my free time on this site learning volumes of information!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 22, 2014)

I dont even kno what a port is lol ive only made fruit wines so far but eventually I will learn it and make it and age it all


----------



## Longtrain (Nov 22, 2014)

Turned 60, this year, kinda of milestone I guess... ;-). I still think I'm in my 30's, until my son wants me ski double diamonds with him, then my knees remind me of my chronological age.


----------



## tucson (Nov 29, 2015)

Pushing 66


----------



## WinoNick (Nov 29, 2015)

37 ........


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 29, 2015)

48 years old. Lucky to have my hair and health.


----------



## JSquared (Nov 29, 2015)

46 and feel every year some days!


----------



## barbiek (Nov 29, 2015)

Let's just say I'm in the last category. Lol been making wine about 5 years now


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes 
I am also in the last category - 51 

some days I feel like I am in my late 20's and other days I feel like I should of retired 10 years ago - LOL


----------



## Dhaynes (Nov 30, 2015)

64 Started my first batch 3 years ago this month


----------



## JSquared (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh, and I've,been making wine a little over a year. It started last year as a distraction because my husband had cancer, now it's an obsession! They were able to remove the kidney and my husband came out of it just fine!


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 30, 2015)

53....went to my high school reunion last Friday and wondered if I was in the wrong room, too many old looking people. So many wrinkles and gray hairs, ugh!

I figure it's the wine making that is keeping me so young and handsome. I remind my wife everyday how lucky she is I found her. 

Now if you believe that one, do I have a deal for you on some swamp land in Florida...


----------



## WineSwine (Dec 9, 2015)

30 years young


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 9, 2015)

We keep this thread going long enough and I'll have to change my answer.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 9, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> We keep this thread going long enough and I'll have to change my answer.



That is one benefit I have...I will never have to change my answer!


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Dec 24, 2015)

59 and and hoping to be sexy at 60. The sexy needs to hurry cause 60 is coming fast! I like the knowledge and wisdom I have its just them dang numbers! The flip side of aging is your kids aren't in your wallet any more and you get to put that money in winemaking. Got gift cards for Christmas, guess where they will be used?
Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Dec 24, 2015)

4 yrs in but just 1 that I've taken winemaking really serious.


----------



## loub1970 (Dec 30, 2015)

45 years old


----------

